
Move over Kindle, here's World's first colour e-book reader - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/home/technology/worlds-first-colour-ereader/2009/03/20/1237055063710.html
======
jm4
The article doesn't say if it's e-ink, but it looks like it could be judging
from the picture. The screen has that same grey background. The colors don't
look very vibrant. I'm not sure if it's the screen or the colors they chose.
Either way, this is great news for anyone who reads ebooks-- no matter which
reader they choose.

$1000. Ouch. At that price it's still probably safe to say that color ebook
readers are a few years away from being generally accessible to consumers.

I'd really like to see the Kindle Store open up to other readers and see
competitors to the Kindle Store open up as well. For me, that's the killer
feature on the Kindle. It would be really great if I could choose from a few
readers when the time comes to upgrade my Kindle and still be able to reader
what I've already purchased and continue to buy from Amazon.

[edit] The article took forever to load. It may have made the front page
somewhere else. Anyway, here's the coral cache:
[http://www.theage.com.au.nyud.net/news/home/technology/world...](http://www.theage.com.au.nyud.net/news/home/technology/worlds-
first-colour-ereader/2009/03/20/1237055063710.html)

------
chaosmachine
Making it four times larger than a regular book seems like a mistake to me.
Kindle goes anywhere a book can. This doesn't.

~~~
sown
Maybe not. I got a Sony Reader and one problem that was immediately obvious
was the screen was too small for any kind of document with diagrams or code
listings.

Works great for novels, though.

------
omarchowdhury
It is bigger than the woman holding it. One of the success factors of Amazon's
Kindle is the ease of manipulation in a normal human hand.

------
goodkarma
Sounds great in theory, but I can buy a lot of paper for $1000...

